# has anyone tried Freshpet vital



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

its in the refrigerated food section and it looks really good , they are fresh meat based recipes , and grain free, i was looking at them in petco yesterday and the ingredients seem to be good all natural . 

of course all of u know way more about these than me , but if it is good food i would love to incorporate this in dolce's diet maybe for dinner .


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Liza, yes, I feed this. I buy it at our local Petsmart. They have done really well on it. So many foods Cody and Josey will not touch. I had Cody on the Sojos dehydrated food, but, it made him tearstain. This has worked great for him. I've had all three on it for over a year or so.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

it looked really good to me , and everything seems natural , i think im going to go ahead and fee him this as well , i feed wellness and he has done ok , but i think he would love this food as it seems so fresh , do u feed the bucket one , or the roll ? what flavors ?


suzimalteselover said:


> Hi Liza, yes, I feed this. I buy it at our local Petsmart. They have done really well on it. So many foods Cody and Josey will not touch. I had Cody on the Sojos dehydrated food, but, it made him tearstain. This has worked great for him. I've had all three on it for over a year or so.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I purchase the rolls. I rotate between the salmon/ocean whitefish, bison/beef, chicken, and the turkey formulas. Their absolute favorite is the salmon/whitefish formula! You may want to introduce just a tiny bit very slowly if Dolce is on kibble/canned.  I switched from dehydrated....Sojos and Stella's, so, wasn't a huge change to their systems. I do feed this exclusively.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i will do , do u think i can just add this to his diet plus the wellness or would that be bad to his tummy ? and how much of it do u give them daily ? do u heat it or feed cold ? sorry for the million questions just curious .


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I would def. keep Dolce on his current diet of Wellness and just add a tiny amount of the Vital. I'm thinking just one teaspoon to start with. I would do this for a couple of weeks and just make sure he adjust to the food before increasing. When my dogs were on kibble/canned, I heard horror stories about how dogs would get so sick from the switchover to dehydrated, or, refrigerated. So, I would rather be safe than sorry and do just a tiny amount to begin with to make sure it agrees with Dolce. Then, increase very, very gradually, if desired. There is a FAQ link on their site. It says not to heat when serving. It must always be refrigerated and the rolls must be used up within one week of opening. So, buy the smallest amt. possible to begin with....to see if you both like it. I think they have 1 lb. rolls. I don't ever freeze it. I give Cody and Josey 1/4 c. twice a day. I also add in my own food toppers to it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u suzi !! so u just refrigerate not freeze right ?


----------

